# Iron Dog



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

This is going to be a donation for the local Dog mushers association fund raiser.

The Iron Dog is a 2000 mile Snow Machine Race that proceeds the 1000 mile Iditarod dog sled race each Spring. SO this is a play on the Iron dog name.

Carved out of 12x 10' spruce lumber in pieces than assembled.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

wow!!!!


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Very creative...certainly delivers the "Iron Dog" message...


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Awesome.


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

I like it! Really cool.


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

Hope you kept track of the cutting time as I think some people will ask about orders. 

What is the word engraved?

Steve.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Arf! Arf, arf, arf! This obviously required dogged persistence. That race goes a fur piece. Let's paws and admire this, a fine piece of workmanship indeed. And no bark at all.
Sorry, couldn't resist. Nice prize, a fun piece.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great job and very unique  Awesome work as always Scott, thanks for sharing


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Bout time you posted something. Was starting to wonder if you were getting lazy on us!!!!

HJ

Good job


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

I dont know about you guys, but I like A LOT and MORE, this work (carved) than the CNC machined wood work.

Congrats


----------



## David Dickson (Oct 30, 2015)

I like it. Lots.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I really like it, Scott. Now, if only those gears would move ... :wink:


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Great job.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Gaffboat said:


> I really like it, Scott. Now, if only those gears would move ... :wink:


I think we know what Oliver's next project is....


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

+1 to all the above. Stellar piece as always and pleased to see you back on the forum.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

SteveMI said:


> Hope you kept track of the cutting time as I think some people will ask about orders.
> 
> What is the word engraved?
> 
> Steve.


Steve,

Looks like fuel to me


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Finest Kind


----------



## Keith C (Jan 23, 2012)

Great job! One cool thing about that race is that the record time is something like 19 hours. That iron dog can move!


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

SteveMI said:


> Hope you kept track of the cutting time as I think some people will ask about orders.
> 
> What is the word engraved?
> 
> Steve.


I tried to engrave " fuel Cell" in the belly, in the brain there is a selector switch with "run", "eat", "Sleep", and a knob. there is also a "Barker". none of these were set up well, so did not engrave well.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

So.. what is wrong with Lazy? you say that like it is a bad thing. Actually had a very busy summer with the chain saw and the CNC, and will be posting more now that the season is slowing..


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

It doesn't look like an Iron Dog to me it Looks like a Wood Dawg.

Well done Scott!


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

sold at Auction for $400.....


----------

